
Mixed messages In French Innovation Ad in NYTimes • The Rude Baguette - artayrac
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2012/10/24/mixed-messages-in-french-innovation-ad-in-nytimes/
======
subsystem
What mixed message? The article seems to be agreeing with the ad. Regarding
that not all R&D being subsidized or auto-entrepreneur status being used by
low turnover businesses, isn't that how it should be?

